# My gear



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Here's my modest little system ...

Pre-amp/Processor: Rotel RSP-1068
Power Amps: Rotel RMB-1075, AMC 2N100-5
L/R mains: Paradigm Monitor 7s bi-amped using 4 of the 1075's channels
Centre: Paradigm CC-170 on the remaining channel of the 1075
Surrounds: Paradigm ADP-170s powerd by the AMC
Rear surround (6.1): Paradigm Cinema CC powerd by the AMC
Subwoofer: Paradigm PDR-10
Zone 2 speakers (kitchen and elsewhere) are also run from the AMC
DVD: Pioneer DV-363
Cable Box: Pace DC-551HD
TV: LG 42px5d

Wishlist:
Better DVD player (see post elsewhere on this forum)
Harmony 1000 (working on wifey for 10-year anniversary gift :R )

Any comments, suggestions or recommendations welcome.

Happy Holidays ...
Peter


----------

